# 1 More Crate Question!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I use a water bottle which attaches to the crate. It a big version of what hamsters and gerbils use... When Lucky was a puppy it was great, as he didn't overdrink and get a full bladder too quick. And it doesn't knock over. Some suggest to structure the water intake....taking water away before bedtime and all....but because using the water bottle is a more laborious affair Lucky tended to drink only what was needed.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I never kept water in the crate, because I had read in books that you shouldn't. But lots of people here on the forum say they do.... I was worried that if I left Samson water, he'd just have to go to the bathroom sooner...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I've also never left water in the crate. These guys would tip it over and everything would get soaked, including the dog


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> I've also never left water in the crate. These guys would tip it over and everything would get soaked, including the dog


I never left water in the crate either just for that reason.
The puppyfood gets soaked in water also so it's not totaly dry food for at least a month. I have no experience with that water bottle mentioned. That might work fine but since she is not for a very long time in her crate I don't think she needs it either. She can drink when your hubby lets her out. Also I would put the water dish up ater 7pm if she is thirsty give her an icecube they love that when they are teething. 
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I have close to the same routine as you I put Phoebe in hre crate at 8a then at 12p come home let her go potty, get a drink, and everything then put her back about 1p then my husband comes home and lets her out at 4p and I do not put water in the crate, all books I have read discourage this, especially if you are still housebreaking.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Same here-no water in the crate. When my dogs were puppies they only drank when I could monitor it. I think I only gave it 3 times a day and never after 6 or 7 PM. If they were playing hard then they got more. Letting them drink all day long makes it harder to housebreak them.


----------



## GoldenCharley (May 7, 2006)

I've had my pup for a little over a week now, and all the info I got re: crate training has worked like a charm. On the third night he slept through the night. I gave him a blanket, chew toy, a stuffed pup and a treat when he went in, and he seemed pretty happy with that. Oh, and I put a radio in his room with him. And I WHOLEHEARTEDLY agree with the no water rule - Charley has not once piddled in his crate, but he sure goes everywhere else in the house if I don't monitor the water situation. And keep your shoes and laundry baskets in a cupboard or up off the floor!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I am sorry and I apologize but I am inclined to disagree with a lot of the excellent idea's given. 
Some thoughts:
-if you give the dog dry food, it will need a "constant" opportunity to drink.
-if it's warm or hot weather, water is more important than food
Therefore I always provide water.

I give always water in the crate. The water is in a sort of dispenser that is attached to the cage-walls. The dispenser is a semi-circular affair that click's on the walls of the cage. Borrowed from bird-enthusiasts, they use it to put birdseed (or water) in.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I did put a *small* amount of water in Leo's kennel in the morning when I left for work and then Patrick would change or refresh at lunch time, then repeated at 4:00 when we returned. Most of the times Leo never drank anything. He would just sleep off the playing. 

I can also say that until Leo was 6 months old he was fed 3 times a day. At that point our vet wanted to go to 2 times a day and adult food..


----------

